# حدود دورك كمهندس سلامة وصحة مهنية



## اسامةعباس (4 يوليو 2011)

ما يدعوا للاستياء هذه الأيام ألا يدرك الشخص حدود اختصاصاته طبقا للوظيفة التي يعمل بها، وقد تحدثنا كثيرا عن وظيفة أخصائي السلامة والصحة المهنية أو كما يطلق عليها مهندس السلامة أو ضابط السلامة الذي يحمل مؤهلا علميا مناسبا لشغل الوظيفة (الطب-الصيدلة-الطب البيطري- الهندسة- العلوم- الزراعة) طبقا للمعمول به في معظم دول العالم.
وغير مطلوب من متخصص السلامة والصحة المهنية أن يكون كشكولا لكل التخصصات الهندسية والطبية والعلمية، أو يجيد الحسابات الهيدروليكية لتصميم شبكات الاطفاء وحسابات انتقال الحرارة لتقدير كميات المياه أو اختيار مواد تصيع المعدات، كما لا يجب أن يكون خبيرا بالكهرباء لمراجعة الاحمال الاكهربائية وتصميم لوحات التوزيع ووضع نظم الحماية الخاصة بها، وبالطبع لا يجب أن يكون متخصصا في فحص المرضي واكتشاف الأمراض المهنية وعمل الابحاث الاخاصة بسمية المواد والجرعات المميتة.... العديد والعديد من الامور الفنية المرتبطة بمجال السلامة والصحة المهنية ولكن لكل أمر من يختص به في دوائر العمل والتقسيمات التخصصية خلاف مختصي السلامة أو العاملين بادارات السلامة والصحة المهنية.
وللدقة ليس من دور مهندس السلامة والصحة المهنية أن يراجع التصميمات الخاصة بشبكات الاطفاء بالمياه حتى ولو كان في الاساس يحمل بكالوريوس الهندسة الميكانيكية أو بكالوريوس هندسة الكيمياء الصناعية، وهذا الدور يقع علي عاتق السادة المهندسين بادارات الشئون الهندسية أو ادارة الاستشارات الهندسية أو يتم اسناد العمل لمكتب استشاري متخصص.
وكما سبق ان أوضحت في العديد من مشاراكاتي بمنتدانا المحترم أن أخطر شرك أو فخ قد يستدرج له مهندس السلامة أن يُقحَم أو يَقحِم نفسه في اختصاصات غيره اعتمادا علي عدم وضوح الدور الدقيق لادارة السلامة والصحة المهنية في معظم دول العالم العربي وبالتالي سيكون حاله "من تدخل فيما لايعنيه لقى ما لايرضيه" . وبالطبع النتيجة تكون افتقاد الشخص لاحترام الاخريين والتقليل المستمر من دور ادارة السلامة وافتقادها للاحترام داخل المنشأة وهذا لم يتأتى كعيب في الادارات الاخرى ولكن لعدم ادراك متخصصي السلامة لدورهم بدقة وأهميته وأهمية المحافظة علي احترامنا لهذا الدور والكف عن محاولة البحث عن ثغرات أو مساحات شاغرة بادوار الادارات الأخرى.


----------



## moheng (7 سبتمبر 2011)

متشكرين جدا يا بشمهندس 
حضرتك قلت ما يعملش إيه من غير ما تقول ماهو دور مهندس السلامة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي أسامة
كلامك معبر تماماً وخاصة العبارة
"*أخطر شرك أو فخ قد يستدرج له مهندس السلامة أن يُقحَم أو يَقحِم نفسه في اختصاصات غيره"**
*


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 سبتمبر 2011)

moheng قال:


> متشكرين جدا يا بشمهندس حضرتك قلت ما يعملش إيه من غير ما تقول ماهو دور مهندس السلامة


*أخي الكريم:
الأخ أسامة مشكور, تحدث عما يمكن أن يفشل مشرف السلامة في عمله أما مهام مشرف الصحة والسلامة المهنية والتي سبق ذكرها بأكثر من اسلوب في اكثر من موضوع تبين أن يكون مشرف السلامة على معرفة تامة بخطوات العمل (وليس خبيراً بكل مرحلة ومشارك فيها) ومخاطر كل مرحلة وطرق تجنبها وما هي الحلول المناسبة
**وتكون مهامه:*
*1- وضع مخطط مخاطر المنشأة موضح عليه أماكن تواجد الخطر ونوعه وطرق والوقاية اللازمة.
2- توعية العمال وإجراء الندوات والمحاضرات بالتعاون بقية أعضاء لجنة السلامة ومع الجهات المعنية في الدولة.
3- التفتيش اليومي على أماكن العمل والمعدات والتأكد من تحقيقها لمتطلبات الأمان ولفت نظر العامل ورئيسه لتجنب الأخطاء.
4- معاينة الحوادث وكتابة تقرير مفصل عنها يقدمه إلى لجنة السلامة المهنية متضمنة أسلوب الوقاية المناسب.
5- إعداد الإحصائيات الخاصة بحوادث العمل والأمراض المهنية.
6- مناقشة ما حدث وما يتوقع أن يحدث من مخاطر في لجنة السلامة المهنية في المنشأة.
7- طلب عقد لجنة السلامة عند الضرورة في غير أوقات الاجتماعات الدورية.*


----------



## اسامةعباس (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزيل الشكر للسيد المهندس/ غسان علوة - ودائما كما تعودناك خير مشرف ومراقب.
وآسف عن عدم متابعتي للموضوع


----------



## مرتضى دعوب (11 ديسمبر 2011)

* يضع مهندس السلامة نفسه فى مازق بسبب الضغوط التى تمارسها عليه الإدارات ذات النفوذ التقليدى :*
*- مثل إدارات المشروعات *
*- مثل الشئون المالية و الإدارية *
*و هما إداراتات لهما نفوذ و إمكانيات و صلاحيات غير محدودة و عادة مايحدث الضغط بتكليف مهندس السلامة بأداء احد الواجبات الهزيلة أو الفرعية لينشغل بها عن مهامه الرئيسية و وعده بان ينظر فى أطروحاته متى ما قام بتنفيذ مهمة (هايفة ) من نسج الخيال ...*
*هذا يحدث فى وطننا العربى و يتكرر يومياً ..*
*بعد ذلك تضغط عليه الإدارات المذكورة بسبب قصور فى التمويل (أسطوانة عربية مشروخة ) أن يغير مسار خطته السنوية أو النصف سنوية ليتمكن من تنفيذ شيئ منها ليقدمه لرؤسائه فى التقرير الشهرى ..*
*و تختزل كل البرامج المطروحة فى الآتى :*
*1- دورات تثقيفية ( لا يحضرها إلا القليل لان البقية مشغولين للغاية !!!)*
*2- صيانة معدات الإطفاء و أجهزة الإنذار المبكر ...*
*3- الطواف الدورى و التعليق على بعض المخالفات و إصدار بعض التوجيهات و طلب توفير بعض النواقص عبر الدورات المستندية المتسلسلة الطويلة و الإجراءات العقيمة و التى يتنهى بها المطاف فى كثير من الأحيان إلى سلال المهملات ...*
*ماذا يفعل مهندس السلامة المسكين :*
*الخطوة الأولى هى إنشاء قوائم دقيقة لتحليل المخاطر يبين فيها الآتى:*
*1- المكان *
*2- الملاحظة ( المخالفة و تصنيفها ).*
*3- عواقب هذه المخالفة على العمال و على بيئة العمل و على سلاسة و جودة العمل ، و الأضرار المادية المحتملة (نقطة هامة جداً)لتبيان إحتمالات الخسائر التى ستتحملها المؤسسة و التى لا تبدو ظاهرة .*
*4- تبيان درجة الخطر (عالى -متوسط - منخض و منعدم )*
*5- الحل المقترح لإزالة الخطر أو تقليله أو التحكم فى درجة خطورته.*
*6- الفترة الزمنية المقترحة للمعالجة ( فوراً- إسبوع - شهر)..*
*5- الإشارة إلى مصدر التمويل المنوط به تغطية التكاليف مثل الميزانية المخصصة لشئون الصحة المهنية أو لصيانة المعدات أو لتحديث التكنولوجيا أو للأعمال الإدارية أو غيرها من الموازنات ...*
*الخطوة الثانية : *
*رفع قوائم تقييم المخاطر و ما يدعمها من مخاطبات إلى الجهات المنوط بها توفير التمويل اللازم أو الإجراء الإدارى المطلوب .*
*الخطوة الثالثة :*
*تدوين هذه الإجراءات فى سجل الأعمال الجارية و الإحتفاظ بصور من المخاطبات و التحاليل التى رفعت و التأكد من وصولها و إستلامها عبر الإدارات العليا و وضعها فى مكان أمين و الإحتفاظ بنسخة أخرى (فى المنزل مثلاً) تحسباً لاى محاولة للإحتواء أو التملص من المسئولية و التى قد تصاحبها فى بعض الأحيان اعمال غير مشروعة بهدف توريط مهندس السلامة و تحميله مسؤليات لاخطاء إرتكبها أو تباطأ فى تنفيذها غيره من المسؤلين ..*
*الخطوة الرابعة :*
*بما انه لن تحدث إستجابة سريعة لمتطلبات إدارة السلامة ينصح بإعادة إرسال الخطابات مدعومة بصور من المخاطبات الاولى و القوائم و تحديثات لما طرأ من مستجدات فى خلال فترة الإنتظار مع الإشارة إلى تبيان نوع التدهور الذى حدث فى فترة الإنتظار و المماطلة و خسائره المادية و المعنوية ...*
*و نواصل *
*(ملحوظه: يهمنى جداً رأى الإخوة الزملاء فى تصويب الأخطاء و تعديل ما يرونه مجانباً للصواب )*


----------



## مهندس سمير (30 مارس 2012)

موضوع جميل ........شكرا لك


----------



## sunrise86 (14 يونيو 2016)

فعلا نقاط تحاكي الواقع...وكل نقطه تحدث في موقع عملي....شكرا جهد رائع...


----------

